# TheBearJew12 Picture Thread



## BlackVenom (Dec 9, 2010)

Acanthoscurria brocklehursti





Acanthoscurria brocklehursti





Aphonopelma chalcodes





Avicularia avicularia





Avicularia avicularia





Avicularia avicularia





Avicularia avicularia (Sling)





Brachypelma albopilosum





Brachypelma albopilosum





Brachypelma albopilosum





Brachypelma sabulosum





Brachypelma smithi





Brachypelma smithi





Brachypelma vagans





Brachypelma vagans





Brachypelma vagans





Chilobrachys fimbriatus





Cyclosternum fasciatum





Cyclosternum fasciatum





Grammostola Rosea





Grammostola Rosea





Grammostola Rosea (RCF)





Haplopelma lividum





Haplopelma lividum





Lampropelma violaceopes





Lampropelma violaceopes





Lampropelma violaceopes





Lampropelma violaceopes





Lasiodora parahybana





Lasiodora parahybana





Lasiodora parahybana





Nhandu chromatus





Pelinobius muticus





Phlogius crassipes





Phlogius crassipes


----------



## BlackVenom (Dec 9, 2010)

Poecilotheria bara (lowland)





Poecilotheria formosa





Poecilotheria miranda





Poecilotheria miranda





Poecilotheria miranda





Poecilotheria ornata female





Poecilotheria ornata female





Poecilotheria ornata female





Poecilotheria ornata female





Poecilotheria ornata female





Poecilotheria ornata female





Poecilotheria ornata male





Poecilotheria ornata male





Poecilotheria ornata male





Poecilotheria pederseni





Poecilotheria pederseni





Poecilotheria pederseni





Poecilotheria pederseni





Poecilotheria pederseni





Poecilotheria pederseni





Poecilotheria regalis





Poecilotheria regalis





Poecilotheria regalis





Poecilotheria regalis





Poecilotheria regalis





Poecilotheria regalis





Poecilotheria regalis





Poecilotheria regalis





Poecilotheria regalis


----------



## BlackVenom (Dec 9, 2010)

Poecilotheria regalis MM





Poecilotheria rufilata





Poecilotheria rufilata





Poecilotheria rufilata





Poecilotheria rufilata





Poecilotheria rufilata





Poecilotheria striata





Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli





Psalmopoeus irminia





Pterinochilus murinus





Pterinochilus murinus





Pterinochilus murinus





Theraphosa stirmi





Theraphosa stirmi





Theraphosa stirmi





Theraphosa stirmi





Theraphosa stirmi





Theraphosa stirmi





Theraphosa stirmi





Theraphosa stirmi





Theraphosa stirmi





Theraphosa stirmi


----------



## fatich (Dec 9, 2010)

Beautiful collection!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BlackVenom (Dec 9, 2010)

fatich said:


> Beautiful collection!
> Thanks for sharing.


My pleasure and thank you.


----------



## Dravensmom (Dec 9, 2010)

AHH your Theraphosa stirmi look so velvety!!! Beautiful pictures!!!:clap:


----------



## BlackVenom (Dec 9, 2010)

Dravensmom said:


> AHH your Theraphosa stirmi look so velvety!!! Beautiful pictures!!!:clap:


Thank You. She was WC and as you can see from some of the photos she was in bad shape when I got her. She was about 6 inchs with an abdomen the size of a grape and now two molts later shes about 8 inchs and has a huge butt. Thanks again:worship:


----------



## T o m (Dec 10, 2010)

dude you have an insane collection of pokies! all of them are nice though


----------



## BlackVenom (Dec 14, 2010)

Heteroscodra maculata





Heteroscodra maculata





Heteroscodra maculata





Heteroscodra maculata





Heteroscodra maculata


----------



## BlackVenom (Dec 14, 2010)

Embryo





Embryo





Post-embryo





Post-embryo





Post-embryo





Post-embryo





1st Instar





1st Instar





1st Instar





1st Instar





1st Instar





1st Instar





1st Instar





1st Instar





2nd Instar





2nd eating 1st





2nd eating 1st





2nd Instar





2nd Instar





2nd Instar


----------



## BlackVenom (Dec 14, 2010)

L. violaceopes





P. regalis





P. regalis





P. regalis





P. regalis


----------



## BlackVenom (Dec 14, 2010)

P. regalis enclosure





P. regalis enclosure





P. ornata enclosure





P. fasciata enclosure





L. violaceopes enclosure





H. maculata enclosure





H. lividum enclosure





H. lividum enclosure


----------



## Royal_T's (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice collection and pics...  How big is your Lampropelma violaceopes?


----------



## BlackVenom (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks. I have never got a real measurement of her but I'd guess over 7".


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 26, 2011)

Awesome thread, awesome pics! :worship:


----------

